# SA Port River live bait & bait tube test - again



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

After bring inspired by Paulo's terrific post - viewtopic.php?f=10&t=26328, I decided to build my self a bait tube and have a go at live baiting the Port River - which is known for its after dark winter Mulloway.

Launched from Snowdons beach at about 4 pm, just upstream from the new boat ramp and pedalled across to the mouth of the North Arm - found a school of salmon trout, and quickly had 6, five of which went into the bait tube - one was too big ! As the sun began to sink low, I rigged up using a Gamakatsu 8/0 circle hook and the cable tie method described by Paulo and began slow trolling. viewtopic.php?f=3&t=26682&p=282058#p282058

It was bloody freezing and after a couple of hours, with feet and hands feeling like ice blocks, decided it was time to head in - and then, as I passed over a drop off, the drag on the bait runner began to squeal - was I snagged or was it a bite? I pulled the rod from the holder and dropped it into gear......nothing. Wind in ...and no live bait either. Hmmmm...did the live bait find a snag and dive under it to slip free, or was it taken cleanly off the hook by something a bit bigger ? I'll never be sure but it was encouraging. I stayed out another 3/4 hour witout any more interest, but the ice blocks got the better of me.

Conclusion (1) for you Adelaide based people, still plenty of Salmon trout in the Port River around the point off the SW corner of the North Arm junction (2) the bait tube works a treat - four livies happily still flapping at the end of the night (3) very encouraged by either a snag or ...... ? -(4) Its bloody cold fishing at night in a Kayak in winter in Adelaide - need to figure out how to avoid ice block feet and hands !


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

sounds like you got a hit but failed to hook up....pity....better luck next time and work around that ledge a bit more

wayne


----------



## Alotta50 (Apr 24, 2009)

At least the cold should have stopped the bloody mosquitoes, or were they still there? Picked up a product from cheap as chips in mount barker called support heat for my wrist. Its like a support glove with a natural heat pack. Havnt used it yet and I dont know how it will go getting wet but for a whopping $3 might be worth a try. You can get them for other joints as well. Is it safe to eat fish out the Port? I was going to head down there again but dont know if the catch is edible.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Wayne - I'm still not fully convinced it was a hit, but then again I can't figure out how the livey would have got off - and it did seem the bait runner was acting like it was a hit - anyway, I am certainly encouraged !



Alotta50 said:


> I was going to head down there again but dont know if the catch is edible.


I think it depends upon the type of fish - if they migrate into the system, I'm sure its ok - and again, in the lower reaches and north arm, I reckon its also probably ok. Any bream caught upstream of Snowdons I'd put back (then again I don't keep bream anyway).


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounds like a interesting if not cold try  
Whether it was a hit or a snag (I think you got a hit ;-) ) I bet it woke you up and you didn't feel the cold for awhile :shock:  
Have been told (but not tried) that there is a productive drop off down by the Quarantine station and possibly a couple of sunken car body's ;-)

Drew put me onto some nice (single use) small heat pads that are very cheep, available from Middy's Electrical wholesalers, the one behind Got One on Magill Rd do have some on stock


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Buff - I'd not really explored that part of the Port River before - having mainly launched from Garden Island or Birkenhead. I was surprised at how steep the river drops away into the channel - I'd imagine great ambush territory. Must spend some more time there, exporing up around the sub base and Quarantine station.


----------



## bennyk (Feb 17, 2009)

nice work the bait tube is something i'll be building as well i think now 8) on my sat arvo night fish i had wet suit type socks on by them selves still had cold feet :lol: oh well the things we do to get our fix  
hopefully next time you'll get to set a hook 
cheers ben


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Ben - if you're interested in making a bait tube, I posted details of the one I made, plus links to some more sophisticated ones, at viewtopic.php?f=12&t=27924


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Had another go last night despite a forecast of showers. It seemed the best day of the long weekend with wind and rain predicted on all three days.

Had no trouble finding the Salmon Trout at the same spot and quickly had 6 in the tube. Then some slow trolling.




























Just after this boat went past, the clouds came over and it began to piss down. Wasn't too bad until the rain "filled" up my seat and the water wicked up under my water proof - although I had a marino wool "Icebreaker" tee shirt next to my skin, which stays warm, I still felt damp. Changed my fishing gloves for a pair of Annapurna gloves - a bit warmer. I'd also put wool socks on under my wetsuit boots - still cold but not as freezing as last week.










After a couple of hours in the dark and with more rain looming and no takes, I called it a night.










Released the remaining fish from the bait tube - still happily flapping after more than 4 hours floating around after me.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Your a Very Keen Man :shock: :lol: ;-) 
Might have to knock one up and chase those Mullies myself :twisted:


----------

